# Does having more test cost n how much £££.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies,
I am soo sorry to be a complete pain in the  but i was wondering if anyone could give me an answer or any advice. 
Ok here i go as most of you will know by reading my messages or my forum that we have just had our 6th and final iui and like the other 5 iuis it was a   . We have been classed as "Unexplained Infertility" like some of you would know that it is very frustrating cause you keep asking yourselves the same question everytime you get a knock back. Why are we not getting pregnant knowing that there is nothing wrong with either you or your DP, DB, DH etc etc. Alot of ladies that i have spoken to have said why dont i investigate further to why it just aint happening can anybody give me any advice of what i should do.
1st Does it cost to have further test ??
2nd How much ??
3rd Am i being silly   ??
4th Am i doing the right thing ??
5th Will get the answers that i need ??
Sorry i know a few questions there i really dont know what else to do can anyone  please take care and  to you all love nicky .


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon, Sorry i dont know the answer really but didnt want to read and run - it may be worth seeing if your PCT has an infertility nurse advisor who may be able to help - also try speaking to you consultant or unti and see if they can offer any further advice. Sorry not to be more help. Kate


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

NIcky

Have you had a hsg xray or lap and dye?  

That's the only tests i can think of as you've had 6 IUI's you know that your DH swimmers are OK..

Is the next step for you IVF?

Sorry to hear it's a bFN hope you enjoy a evening with plenty of wine.

Jen
xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thankyou 
Kate.
Jen.
For replying to my message the answer to your question Jen yes i have had lap & dye they came back fine saying that all the test i have had blood test etc etc have all come back fine. Our consultanat said that alot of people are classed as "Unexplained Infertility" and have children after many test but some are unlucky and have test after after tset and have no child at the end its just a question they cant answer.
I dont know if any of you ladies watched that programme that was on a while ago (Against all odds) about families going through the similar sort of treatment as us and they had to pay for some bloods tests that would investigate further to why a family did not get pregnant sorry i am being such a pain in the    love nicky.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Nicky

Do you have plans to move on to IVF? One of the good things about IVF as opposed to IUI is that it can be more diagnostic i.e if your eggs aren't being fertilised by your DH's sperm this is obvious as part of the IVF treatment. If your eggs do get fertilised it may be failing at the impantation stage for you...

I am in the same boat as you with unexplained and just about to start our 2nd self funded IUI, if this fails we will move straight on to IVF. When I asked my consultant how they could find out what wasn't working he said the only true test would be to remove all my organs and dissect them- he was being very 'tongue in cheek' but he certainly didn't try and encourage us to have any other tests at this stage!

Did you have a break between any of your IUI's or have they been consecutive treatments, if so I'm sure your body will benefit from the break.

Good luck

Sam


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello 
« Sent to: samper on: Today at 15:17 »      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Samper,
We had 6 funded attempts at iui the first 3 iuis i did one after another and they finished in sept 06 but then we had to go back on the list again for our last 3 iuis thats the way derby city hospital do it. We started our last 3 iuis in jan so we had a few months break from our first 3 attempts to our last 3 attempts that was the only break we had to be honest. We were told as we are classed as 
"Unexplained Infertility" we had to do all 6 iuis first before we could go onto IVF the nurse said to us that i need to lose weight first before we can go on the IVF list but then when we went for the 6th and final iui insemination on the 27th march the nurse said  us as soon as  arrives i have been  since sat morning and no answer its usually open over the weekend 8am-12.30pm so i have put it down to it being Easter to why there is no answer. They told us they have fundings for IVF at the moment so that sounds good sorry for going on i wish you  love nicky.
Ps Thankyou for replying to my message   .


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Nicky

Ah i remember that now, i loved that series. I think it was blood tests to see what immunity levels were in the blood.  I think i've got it on our recorder thing so i'll have a flick and see if i can find it!

We've also been classed as unexplained!  

Hopefully you can start IVF soon.

good luck
Jen


----------

